
Whataboutism - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism
======
throwayEngineer
I don't understand how other humans can't see through this.

I also don't understand how humans can accept liars or populists as leaders.

"This time is different", is the only rationalizing I've gotten from the
masses. They are forever wrong, and there seems to be no way to prevent it.

